# Foggy morning sunrise pics!!! (pic heavy)



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

thats BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thank you. thats my backyard.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are amazing pics!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the mist/fog in the morning...and seeing a horse standing out in it is all the better!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

just beautiful. I especially love the first, second, fourth and sixth (favourite) ones.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome pictures! they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow...that is beautiful!!! You sure caught a serene moment!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh they are just fantastic!!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

aww thank you guys!! photography is one of my passions. im about to post another thread with some more pics i took today. But i might do it tomorrow. depends on how fast my computer moves tonight.....


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

im thinking some could use a little cropping.....


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! I've been wanting to go out to the barn early and take pictures. It must be awesome having your horses at home.


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow,gorgeous pics! They look like they belong on a calender!  lol


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

it really is great to have them at home. I dont actually ride them bc I dont have the time (they all must be warmed up for about an hour to get them to act right) but I can take pics whenever i want! lol I'm thinking about selling these guys and buying a calmer horse.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are breathtaking! And i am not just saying that, because I know it sounds really cheesy. hah but they really are!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thanks. Im really proud of them.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are amazing! I have always wanted to get pics like that, but have not been successful =] Those are beautiful pictures and horses.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are really good. Have yall got any rain just wondering cause we just got some today.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thats like something you see on the fron cover of a heartland book


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

DixiesPaintedNova said:


> Those are really good. Have yall got any rain just wondering cause we just got some today.


not much lately. we got some like last week. enough to make the grass green. where are you at? i saw some lightning up by Houston earlier today......but it hasn't rained nearly enough. We have cracks in our pasture big enough to swallow a chihuahua.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

wow stunning shots!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thanks!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

bump...


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

omg these are soooo beautiful!!!! i looooove tha first one!


----------

